# Almost 6 weeks pregnant and red & brown spotting



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, I am almost 6 weeks pregnant now.  I had a little red & brown spotting today.  May I know is it normal or what should I do.  Thank you for your advice.  Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it carries on, or gets heavier, ring your gp and they can refer you to the early pregnancy unit,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks emily, I ring my gp after I post my msg because when I went out shopping.  On the way I saw little bit more blood even though still less the my period, just count of my last day period etc but I am so worry it will keep bleeding.  I am so glad my gp saw me in the evening and I stop bleeding before I saw him.  So he said that since I am about 5 and 1/2 weeks pregnant, that will be very early and can't see anthing during u/s.  Now, he refer me to go hospital this Monday to have u/s to check is it everything ok.  I hope no more bleeding.


----------

